# What is the best honker silo?



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thinking about buying 2-5 dozen silos but cant decide which are the best to buy and what size to get. Any personal experiences or opinions?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Real Geese Pro's, less shiny and more durable.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

IM A ****ING MORON!


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

I personally like Jenny Vanes (Outlaw). Seriously, why are you laughing. Once you flock them, they look great and they don't scratch like the regular outlaws. They are lighter and cheaper. I don't have any RG's so I can't speak for them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Real geese pros.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Real Geese and flock the heads and you will be good to go...
Bandhunter


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GB3,What are you trying to say???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW i have to quite posting whlie im in class trying to write notes and read the goose forum at the the same time :roll: . I ment to say that I really dont think the glare matters. I have shot countless birds over my sillys that arent the pro series.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Outlaw painter silos. 29.95/doz Paint them up yourself and you're good to go. For $30 a doz....it's hard to beat.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Real Geese Pros, Tyler's an idiot.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the kind that work


----------

